# Tax Status



## Zimzam (May 22, 2008)

Hi

I have just been made an offer to join a construction company in Dubai and have used this forum for reference . It has been extremely useful. However I have one question which I hope someone could answer. I understand personal income is not taxed in Dubai but as a British citizen I am concerned that I will be taxed upon my return to the UK. Or does that only apply to the money that I remit back with me?

Many thanks


----------



## MGYoung (May 20, 2008)

There is no easy answer to this one. Best advice I can give is to look at the HMRC website.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Zimzam said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just been made an offer to join a construction company in Dubai and have used this forum for reference . It has been extremely useful. However I have one question which I hope someone could answer. I understand personal income is not taxed in Dubai but as a British citizen I am concerned that I will be taxed upon my return to the UK. Or does that only apply to the money that I remit back with me?
> 
> Many thanks



If you move to the UAE, you complete HMRC form P85 to declare yourself non-resident for tax purposes. Your actual liability will depend on how long you remain non-resident. If you move out part way through a tax year you essentially need to remain non-resident for 4 years to be exempt from all tax. Bear in mind that calculations are from 6th April to 5th April.

You may spend no more than 89 days a year in the UK to retain non-resident status.

Once you are non-resident you should be able to send money back to the UK without a tax liability.

Please feel free to ask any other questions & I'll help.


_


----------



## Talisman (Apr 6, 2008)

If I were you I'd get some independant advice from an accountant. I'm due to leave the UK for Dubai soon, and my accountant has advised that when I leave I will no longer be liable for UK tax. He's the expert so I'll believe him


----------



## Zimzam (May 22, 2008)

Many thanks for the advice . Now all I have to do is persuade the wife that this is a good idea!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Talisman said:


> If I were you I'd get some independant advice from an accountant. I'm due to leave the UK for Dubai soon, and my accountant has advised that when I leave I will no longer be liable for UK tax. He's the expert so I'll believe him



Actually it isn't that simple. And in my experience many accountants are not familar with non-residency rules, as few deal with these issues on a regular basis. You do NOT become automatically non-resident for tax purposes just by leaving the country.



_


----------



## cvjmje (Jul 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> If you move to the UAE, you complete HMRC form P85 to declare yourself non-resident for tax purposes. Your actual liability will depend on how long you remain non-resident. If you move out part way through a tax year you essentially need to remain non-resident for 4 years to be exempt from all tax. Bear in mind that calculations are from 6th April to 5th April.
> 
> You may spend no more than 89 days a year in the UK to retain non-resident status.
> 
> ...


I left the UK to work in Dubai on the 9th April and issued a P85 to this affect. If i return to the UK one year later what would my tax liability be?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

cvjmje said:


> I left the UK to work in Dubai on the 9th April and issued a P85 to this affect. If i return to the UK one year later what would my tax liability be?


Provided you spend no more than 89 days in the UK during the tax year you would qualify as being non-resident for tax purposes and thus would have no liability to income tax.

-


----------



## Anne07dxb (Nov 24, 2008)

I've just picked up on this thread from a Search, and wondered if anyone can answer...
If you come to Dubai to work (permanently) on April 5, 2009, but your wife and children remain in the UK until September 2009 (and live in your residence until then), will that more than likely effect your non-residency status for the first tax year??
Thanks.


----------



## Andrew Farrant (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Elphaba,

Thanks for the guidance, I have not been able to get any sense out of HMRC at all - 

I am flying out on Friday ready to start work on Sunday 22nd March, so as of next tax year (April5th) will be non resident. Whilst I am in Dubai I still need to pay my UK mortgage so how do I do this please without incurring tax ? Are you saying that once declared ex-pat, provided I conform to ex-pat rules, 89 days etc, that I can send money back to my UK bank account WITHOUT incurring any tax liability ????

A straightforward idiots' guide would be very useful, this is as big a minefield as the whole degree debarcle I went through


----------



## munir2pac (Mar 17, 2009)

As the other members stated, there is no tax of any kind here..


----------



## Part_Of (Apr 21, 2009)

*Hello, and tax...*

Hello all.

Firstly apols for raking up an old thread. 

Newbie here (been in dxb three weeks, from London originally) and am still on the honeymoon period of thinking I am settling in well and life is good (waiting for the summer to kick in though). 

Just got round to thinking about outstanding uk tax and financial advice matters (HMRC said that I had a while to send back my P85, so not done that yet). 

Given I want to build up a psot count of 5 so I can PM, I'll continue in a sec....


----------



## Part_Of (Apr 21, 2009)

Anyway, am based in the DIFC, which I am quite liking at the moment and living in the Greens, which is all good apart from the bstard traffic out while they are building that bridge to media city.


----------



## Part_Of (Apr 21, 2009)

nightlife wise favs have been madinat trilogy rooftop on thursday nights and alpha on fridays, though shocho on sunday was quite amusing too.

Oh yes, and am now a Dubai Gooner....

Anyway, if anyone knoes of a good and cheap tax accountant who wants to do my UK tax return for last year (UK only, involves rental property and pension claim) and advising me on staying out of the uk tax net going forward that would be great.


----------



## Part_Of (Apr 21, 2009)

Part_Of said:


> nightlife wise favs have been madinat trilogy rooftop on thursday nights and alpha on fridays, though shocho on sunday was quite amusing too.
> 
> Oh yes, and am now a Dubai Gooner....
> 
> Anyway, if anyone knoes of a good and cheap tax accountant who wants to do my UK tax return for last year (UK only, involves rental property and pension claim) and advising me on staying out of the uk tax net going forward that would be great.


free initial consulations would obviously most welcome too.


----------



## Part_Of (Apr 21, 2009)

Part_Of said:


> free initial consulations would obviously most welcome too.



Oh and finally, I used this forum lots in doing my research before coming out here so thanks loads to all the posters. And if my LCD TV doesn't work when it's shipped over, I'll be mighty peed off... ;-)


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Part_Of said:


> Oh and finally, I used this forum lots in doing my research before coming out here so thanks loads to all the posters. And if my LCD TV doesn't work when it's shipped over, I'll be mighty peed off... ;-)


Ahhh great your life story in 11 minutes and 5 posts, good work sir.

Got bored refreshing my server so forgot what you said in your posts, but there are plenty of threads on here about resident, non resident, not ordinarily resident blah blah, although you will have to read through some of the misleading opinions!! So if your tax affairs are not complex, do it yourself, can't imagine an accountant (proper one that is) will be cheap in Dubai!!

Anyway good luck and enjoy yourself in Dubai, it looks like you are doing that already.....I would be more helpful but my pride won't allow me to advise a Gooner haha


----------



## Part_Of (Apr 21, 2009)

Lee1971 said:


> Ahhh great your life story in 11 minutes and 5 posts, good work sir.
> 
> Got bored refreshing my server so forgot what you said in your posts, but there are plenty of threads on here about resident, non resident, not ordinarily resident blah blah, although you will have to read through some of the misleading opinions!! So if your tax affairs are not complex, do it yourself, can't imagine an accountant (proper one that is) will be cheap in Dubai!!
> 
> Anyway good luck and enjoy yourself in Dubai, it looks like you are doing that already.....I would be more helpful but my pride won't allow me to advise a Gooner haha


Cheers dude. Yeah, bit of a meandering rant there but I am brain dead at work and couldn't think of anything useful to say...


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Part_Of said:


> Cheers dude. Yeah, bit of a meandering rant there but I am brain dead at work and couldn't think of anything useful to say...


I agree because;
1. You are a Gooner
2. You admit to being a Gooner

Only joking, honest! Actually one of my kids supports Arsenal......I brainwash them at birth into supporting Villa, they get to 7-8 yrs old, realise we are cr*p, everyone at school takes the p*ss, so they change to Liverpool & Arsenal! Boy no. 3 has stood true to the cause so far, but the day will come I am sure!!

Now who is the brain dead one?!?!?!


Lee


----------



## ami1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> If you move to the UAE, you complete HMRC form P85 to declare yourself non-resident for tax purposes. Your actual liability will depend on how long you remain non-resident. If you move out part way through a tax year you essentially need to remain non-resident for 4 years to be exempt from all tax. Bear in mind that calculations are from 6th April to 5th April.
> 
> You may spend no more than 89 days a year in the UK to retain non-resident status.
> 
> ...


hi am new to this site just wandering if anyone can advise i am thinking of opening a business in dubai and moving fed up of uk all i do is pay tax i work for a company i own here and also own rental property if i moved to dubai and become non resident will i still have to pay tax here on any income earned here even though non resident i have staf working for me so the income will still be coming in and properties will be rented out and also can i still paythe mortgage on my home here any help will be appreciated


----------

